# 240G Tang Tank - new Rebel T1i video



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Just got myself a new Rebel T1i to replace my old XT. Just playing around with the video capabilities - not the most professional result yet, but kinda neat 

Frank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow!

That's one of the cameras I'm considering to ask for as a BD and holiday gift. What lens(s) did you get?

What is that moss? I hadn't heard of one that would be good with the higher pH. What is the substrate?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

whats all that floating debris?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Plant fertilizer, LOL!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome tank!


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow that is a beautiful tank, the aquascaping in phenomenal!


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

wow that is a awesome tank I am so jealous.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Plant fertilizer, LOL!


lol, made me laugh. Nice tank.


----------



## stunter (Oct 12, 2009)

That is one of the coolest tank setup that I've ever seen...

I would love to see a step by step of you setting up that tank..

Again VERY cool thank...I would kill for it...lol


----------



## Seanboy (Feb 25, 2009)

google fmueller for a very in depth tank setup.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or you can just click on the "www" button at the bottom of his post to look at his website. I forgot about that. I'm viewing it now.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dan :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi All,

Many thanks for the compliments and sorry for getting back to this thread so late. As others have pointed out, details about the tank can be found at my site. I have recently changed the filtration from micron filter bags to Poret Filter Foam. So that section is undergoing some changes as we speak.

The debris is just that - debris, meaning decayed fish poop, plant material, and so on. For some reason it is a lot more noticeable in videos than in real life viewing of the tank. Of course in photos it's easy to edit out  The tank has very efficient filtration and can deal with a huge bioload effortlessly. The debris is the result of that. If I did enough gravel vacuuming to completely eliminate it, I could not possibly sustain the plants. I think it's a compromise well worth making.



DJRansome said:


> That's one of the cameras I'm considering to ask for as a BD and holiday gift. What lens(s) did you get?


The camera is a Rebel T1i. As I said, I had a Rebel XT previously, and I am about as deep in the photography hobby as into fish keeping. I used to be a Minolta manual focus shooter for many years, and collected more than a dozen bodies and lenses from 17mm to 400mm not counting converters. A few years ago I switched to digital and the Canon EOS system. My lenses are 10-22, 17-85IS, 70-200USM, 100-400L, 100/2.8macro, 50/1.8 and 35/2. If you are looking to get into DSLR photography, the Rebel T1i with the 18-55IS lens would be an excellent start. The 18-55IS is highly underrated because it's sold as the kit lens, but actually a remarkably sharp and capable lens at an unbeatable price. I bought the 17-85IS before the IS version of the 18-55 became available, and I wanted IS. The 17-85IS is a bit dated now, and Canon just released an awesome 15-85IS, which I'd love to have, but it's $$$.

I'll post some photos of the tank taken with the T1i before too long 



DJRansome said:


> What is that moss? I hadn't heard of one that would be good with the higher pH. What is the substrate?


The moss is simple Java moss. pH of the tank is only around 7.4 and GH about 9, but the parameters are super stable and water quality superb due to an automatic water change system. The moss looks kinda different because it is so old (more than 5 years) and has naturally grown over the rocks. Clumps of moss thrown into a tank look quite different - and seem to trap a lot more dirt, as I found out. Substrate is black T-grade 3M Color Quartz.

Frank


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Beautiful tank, Frank.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW love the tank. Makes me want some FRONTS.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

*F8LBITEva* - many thanks for your comment about the comp on YouTube! I had him for over five years now, and he is awesome!










Had him since he looked like this:










I bet he is the one chasing the other. My wife doesn't like him. She says he looks mean - I think she is right :thumb:


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

Amazing! Speechless I am. I have a Rebel XTI but unfortunately does not shoot video. Now I know what my next purchase will be. Excellent quality of video, and superb looking tank.


----------



## Scorpio (Sep 27, 2003)

Beautiful tank. I am gonna do one you like yours. The video is awesome!


----------



## robn69 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice vid and nice Frontosa :wink:


----------



## sulcata2big (Oct 26, 2009)

wow wow wow lovely tank :drooling:

mick


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

man that dude has a mest up face


----------

